# صناعة الفريت وصناعة السيراميك



## chemicaleng (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

صناعة السيراميك من الصناعات التى خطت خطوات واسعة فى العالم العربى ولم تعد حكرا على الدول الاوروبية ورغم المصاعب التى تواجة هذة الصناعة الا ان الاتجاة الى انتاج الخامات الاساسية ( صناعة الفريت ) بدء فى عالمنا العربى .
وهذة الصناعة من الصناعات الضخمة من ناحية الاستثمار وان كان هناك العديد من الصناعات المرتبطة بها واود هنا ان نفتح باب النقاش لمتابعة احدث ما يستجد فى هذة الصناعة الضخمة ولنتعاون جميعا على اخراج الموضوع فى شكل جيد 

واللة الموفق


----------



## إيهاب محمد محمود (16 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت معلش أا عايز أعرف مما يتكون الفريت ؟ ferrite


----------

